# I apologize to all



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Evidently ,I did mis-understand how this forum is set-up,how I did that I'm not sure,but I will leave the moderating to the moderator.I didn't mean to cause a fuss, and actually tried to find the answers with-out 30 people thinking I'm an ass ,so having said that,I still feel what I feel ,but now I have a better understanding of the rules.Hope there's no hard feelings,Good-Night.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

This is my fault. Ron asked me about this yeasterday and I didn't get back to him. 
My wife and daughter are both dog sick and that's left me to take care of my son (2 yrs old) and both of them. 

No hard feelings on my end but I'm also open either way so feel free to chime in. Thanks for your membership and insight here.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman, sorry, but I don't see where you did anything you need to apologize for. You expressed your opinion and did so without being an ass about it as far as I could tell.

I really ain't trying to be a jerk. I am trying to tell you that although I disagree with you, I think it's cool you said your piece. I think more of you and respect you more than before. I always respect a man who will go against the flow and respectfully say "I think that's bull and here is why." 

Anyways, I am probably coming off all wrong here but my intent is to let you know I think you are just fine here. I am sorry if I have done anything to hurt or offend you. I just happen to disagree with you on this one. Just like you may disagree with me on the next issue. No big deal.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Agreed! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Threaderman - I hope though you disagree with my presence, we can get along. BTW, I didn't think you were an a**. It was confusing for me too.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought that he was being an ass. :tt2: As an owner/operator of a plumbing business, plumbcrazy is MORE than qualified to be part of this site.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No need to apologize bro. Im with 22 when he says he respects someone who voices their opinion. Like I said when I PMed you I wasent trying to start anything. I was just simply wondering exactly what the rules are. Thanks Nathan for clearing this up I enjoy this forum and I have gotten alot out of it the short time I have been here. I have used some of the tricks I have learned here in my daily routine on the job. This place is great and I understand where you were coming from. You voiced in a respectful manner and I appreciate it.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Not to sound repetitive, but I agree...threader was right to speak up.*
*I am still somewhat at odds with a wife being an active member.*
*Brings me to wonder where the line is and whether some may try to manipulate it to try to claim membership when they may not be a legitimate/licensed plumber.*


*To be clear, I don't object to her joining, but question whether other unlicensed entities might try to argue they have a right to join as well.*


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, but you are a grumpy prick. :tt2:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am in an ornery mood tonight. But its all in good fun, I like to cut up sometimes with my buddies.:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Not to sound repetitive, but I agree...threader was right to speak up.*
> *I am still somewhat at odds with a wife being an active member.*
> *Brings me to wonder where the line is and whether some may try to manipulate it to try to claim membership when they may not be a legitimate/licensed plumber.*
> 
> ...


But on the flip side I feel like we will be able to weed those out. Judging from other threads we are pretty good at taking care of our own and feeding the hacks to the wolves:furious:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> But on the flip side I feel like we will be able to weed those out. Judging from other threads we are pretty good at taking care of our own and feeding the hacks to the wolves:furious:


:thumbsup: Well said.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

service guy said:


> :thumbsup: Well said.


I have my moments:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Not to sound repetitive, but I agree...threader was right to speak up.*
> *I am still somewhat at odds with a wife being an active member.*
> *Brings me to wonder where the line is and whether some may try to manipulate it to try to claim membership when they may not be a legitimate/licensed plumber.*
> 
> ...


In addition to being a grandmother of 13, my wife ran my shop for over 20-years and now does documentation on inspections for me including but not limited to sewer camera and locating work. She's not just my best-friend and partner in life she is also my business partner. That being said she does not participate with online forums so I think we are safe.

Mark


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> and feeding the hacks to the wolves:furious:


huge grin!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: I knew you would appreciate that.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> Yeah, but you are a grumpy prick. :tt2:


*To quote a friend you're familiar with...you're a "hickhead":w00t:*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> In addition to being a grandmother of 13, my wife ran my shop for over 20-years and now does documentation on inspections for me including but not limited to sewer camera and locating work. She's not just my best-friend and partner in life she is also my business partner. That being said she does not participate with online forums so I think we are safe.
> 
> Mark


*Thats my point, Brenda would in many ways, be more qualified as a member of this forum than me.*
*The concern lies in a self proclaimed handyman deciding the forum allows non-plumbers...so he should be entitled to join.*


Plumberman said:


> But on the flip side I feel like we will be able to weed those out. Judging from other threads we are pretty good at taking care of our own and feeding the hacks to the wolves:furious:


*You're right, so far we have...and it's usually pretty funny.*
*Yeah, I'm a synic.*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

No need to apologize. Thats your right to voice your opinion. At least it was done in a civilized manner.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Your cool with me threaderman, and you were only doing what you thought was right, you have a ligit question and I was not sure what the answer was, I tried not to bring it out in the open but I had to do something, Nathan had sick family members, and that was unknown to me at the time, you have been here since we opened up, and your a great member to have on here, I did protect you privacy when I first brought it out in the open, and happy you let us know, I think we all need to pat ourselves on the back here, we all handled this in a professional way, there was no flaming and hate remarks getting slung about, if that had happened then I'd have a tougher job to sort out, were still a young site but as you and all us can see this site is going places. When that article gets out and were recognized we will grow that much more.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Your cool with me threaderman, and you were only doing what you thought was right, you have a ligit question and I was not sure what the answer was, I tried not to bring it out in the open but I had to do something, Nathan had sick family members, and that was unknown to me at the time, you have been here since we opened up, and your a great member to have on here, I did protect you privacy when I first brought it out in the open, and happy you let us know, I think we all need to pat ourselves on the back here, we all handled this in a professional way, there was no flaming and hate remarks getting slung about, if that had happened then I'd have a tougher job to sort out, were still a young site but as you and all us can see this site is going places. When that article gets out and were recognized we will grow that much more.


Awesome.:rockon:


----------

